# Code Red Ripcord



## bow_hunter44

I have one on the way so can't report on them first hand, but I have read quite a few good things about them.


----------



## ike_osu

I did a review on them I really like the changes they made.


----------



## Skillet Head

Have they made it a bit more silent?


----------



## Sham

I just got mine today. They look and feel super solid. Planning on getting it set-up late this week and will report back. 

Would love to hear from others also


----------



## BOW-TECHER

*Ripchord*

The new ripchord is definately more silent than the old ones. And it has a built in brake.


----------



## Sham

I have a QAD HD and a RipCord Code Red....

The QAD HD is a great all around rest with some great features and I use to feel very strongly that they were worth the $100-120 price tags...and you know what I think up until this year they were. BUT...

...with the release of the CodeRed 1) I really don't see how anyone could justify spending the extra $20-40 for a QAD HD. 2) The Ripcord is by far a more solid construction as it is made out of aluminum vs an almost all plastic QAD. 3) The Ripcord is BY FAR much easier to set-up then the QAD, which is known for it's difficult timing and set-up. 
As a matter of fact, the only reason I would buy a QAD over the Ripcord was because of that red over molding that just doesn't go with any bow finish. Besides that, I do not miss the slow letdown feature one bit.

Get a Ripcord CodeRed and you won't regret it!


----------



## INGOZI

I could not agree more with Sham, I just recieved a Code Red to test and write a review on and right off the bat I have been impressed. Great rest, rock solid and very easy to set up.


----------



## UKFAN

I ordered mine tonight. friend has one and it is quiet, smooth and looks like a winner. Not sold on the little football to clip to the cable. Might stay with serving. We put a Kaz-away on a Rytera Nemesis with this style clip and it slipped on the cable....


----------



## dason74

ukfan said:


> i ordered mine tonight. Friend has one and it is quiet, smooth and looks like a winner. Not sold on the little football to clip to the cable. Might stay with serving. We put a kaz-away on a rytera nemesis with this style clip and it slipped on the cable....


i use ripcords and i have never used the football clip. I always tie it in. I am waitong to get a new code red.


----------



## bow_hunter44

I took a Limbdriver off of my Z7 and replaced it with a Code Red. Not that I have an issue with the Limbdriver, I just can't keep from trying new stuff. Anyway... I had trouble tuning my Z with the Limbdriver. I kept getting a tear left pattern. Tuning the Z with the Code Red was a bing, bing, bing, done affair! I have shot it quite a bit since installing it and to say the least I am impressed. NICE REST! I now have another Code Red on the way for my other bow!


----------



## bfoot

Yes, had one installed a couple of weeks ago and it works great. Shop owner says it is now his number one selling rest and personally recommended it.


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY

IMO the rest looks great! BUT the rest does NOT support the arrow long enough during the release of the arrow. You can watch the high speed video on the ripcord website and watch how fast the rest drops, and how much the unsupported arrow shaft drops during the shot... THEN go to youtube and do a video search for highspeed video on the limbdriver, downforce, QAD HD, and the Spot Hogg Whammy rest's..............These rests if timed correctly will support the arrow a LOT longer and still drop to clear fletchings without allowing the arrow to drop. So in a nutshell, the ripcord looks good, drops and stays down to clear fletching, but does not support the arrow long enough for me.... Watch all of the videos and you decide..


----------



## Viper69

The Ripcord can be timed to drop differently just as the QAD can.


----------



## SandSquid

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> So in a nutshell, the ripcord looks good, drops and stays down to clear fletching, but does not support the arrow long enough for me.... Watch all of the videos and you decide..


You can adjust the timing to fall whenever it suits you. 

Every "problem" and "complaint" I have heard, with the exception of it not staying up on let-down, was caused by the users inability to follow the included instructions in setting it up. And it's NOT that hard,folks, by 9 year old daughter installed and tuned her new 2010 Code Red RipCord on her Martin Mystic last night, entirely by herself.. The only thing she had to ask me do was melt the ends on the replcement pink cord. But she replaced the cord herself!


----------



## special

If you want to increase the support time of the Ripcord EASILY theres a product called the "rest rocket"..that fits in seconds..
Its the old rubber in the draw cord thing..But you dont need to cut the cord..Just clip it on:teeth:


----------



## jdevall

*Ripcord football*



UKFAN said:


> I ordered mine tonight. friend has one and it is quiet, smooth and looks like a winner. Not sold on the little football to clip to the cable. Might stay with serving. We put a Kaz-away on a Rytera Nemesis with this style clip and it slipped on the cable....


 The football clip right out of the box kinda sucks. It has a round head screw to hold it on the cable, which takes a tiny allen wrench. I was concerned that I could not get it tight enough that it didn't slip, or may strip the tiny head. By design if it slips too much, you send your vanes right through the narrow launcher, it will not drop. 

Both of my worries happened. I could not get it tight enough before the head stripped out. As excited as I was to try the new rest, I did not shoot it. The next day I replaced the screw with a stainless socked head of the same thread. I was able to get the "football" plenty tight, and the larger size wrench needed was much more secure. 

The football was very easy to set the correct placement of the cord. I could very easily adjust it in very small increments until it released perfect every time. I've shot around 150 arrows with it with no problem.

However, I used the football as a tuning tool to ensure I had the perfect placement of the cord on the cable. Next visit to one of the pro shops, I'll have it served in exactly the position it's in. It can very easily be marked, and no question if it will function properly. 

Jason


----------



## jdevall

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> IMO the rest looks great! BUT the rest does NOT support the arrow long enough during the release of the arrow. You can watch the high speed video on the ripcord website and watch how fast the rest drops, and how much the unsupported arrow shaft drops during the shot... THEN go to youtube and do a video search for highspeed video on the limbdriver, downforce, QAD HD, and the Spot Hogg Whammy rest's..............These rests if timed correctly will support the arrow a LOT longer and still drop to clear fletchings without allowing the arrow to drop. So in a nutshell, the ripcord looks good, drops and stays down to clear fletching, but does not support the arrow long enough for me.... Watch all of the videos and you decide..



I recently bought a Ripcord Code Red, and I have no complaints. This is my first drop away rest, and I'm shooting more accurate than ever, and love the way I can cock an arrow into the rest, and forget it till I draw. If the shaft drops a little, I don't care as long as it is consistent, and I hit what I'm aiming for. 

The guy who suggested Ripcord to me, offered to give me his Quad rest for free. It doesn't work well with his setup, and failed once at the worst time, drawing on a wild hog. 

One of my local pro shops sells a lot of the Code Red. I am not an expert, but I know that nothing works the very best for everyone. Ripcord also makes another rest, that is designed to hold the arrow longer, and it seems to do what you're looking for.

It's called the SOS, for sustained optimized support. There is a delay before the launcher drops, so it holds the arrow longer. 

I haven't shot one myself, the Code Red works great for my setup, but it may be worth looking into for others. 

http://www.ripcordarrowrest.com/ripcord_sos.html

Hope this helps someone.

Jason


----------



## ta1982

I have had the original rip cord and the new code red. Love them both. Plus it's made in Montana!


----------



## redheads

I myself just switched to a ripcord in early august had been usin a wiskerbisquit figured there were less things to go wrong.My groups really tightened up especially after 40 yards. I never had a problem all fall untill october 30th i was in illinois and had a mid 160s buck step out in a soybean field at 60 yards. It was raining hard and getting dark fast. I had been shooting earlier that day at 50 yards and felt real confident with that shot so when he got broadside at 50 yards i drew back .He turned and started walking toward me feeding as he went .I decided to let down and see if he was going to continue my way. When he reached 30 yards i drew back again but this time i had not realized that my arrow was no longer sitting in the launcher but to the gight and i had canted my hand enough to have the arrow swing and hit my camera .The deer never heard it and i was able to get the arrow and rest reset and harvest the deer. I thought i would share this so that it doesnt turn out bad for someone else great rest but just remember if you draw and let down dont tip and the arrow will stay in the launcher or better yet reset it. happy hunting


----------

